
TensorFlow.js - runesoerensen
https://js.tensorflow.org/
======
runesoerensen
_" What is the difference between TensorFlow.js and deeplearn.js?

TensorFlow.js, an ecosystem of JavaScript tools for machine learning, is the
successor to deeplearn.js which is now called TensorFlow.js Core.
TensorFlow.js also includes a Layers API, which is a higher level library for
building machine learning models that uses Core, as well as tools for
automatically porting TensorFlow SavedModels and Keras hdf5 models."_

